# Zuiko 45mm 1.8



## IronMaskDuval

Does anyone have this lens? @jaomul ? I'm curious as to the depth of field on half body portraits on this thing.


----------



## Derrel

IronMaskDuval said:
			
		

> Does anyone have this lens? @jaomul ? I'm curious as to the depth of field on half body portraits on this thing.



Search the string " Olympus 45mm + Kirk Tuck " and you will see how bnrilliant the lens is in short order, and why.


----------



## jsaras

Does a pretty good job IMO.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaomul

IronMaskDuval said:


> Does anyone have this lens? @jaomul ? I'm curious as to the depth of field on half body portraits on this thing.



I don't have this lens. I borrowed from a friend, really like it, but decided to keep my m43 minimal so didn't buy it. Its a nice lens that is sharp wide open and light. It's build isn't fantastic but good enough as long as you don't abuse it.

As for DOF, you wont get as much separation at even f1.8 that you will get with similar field of view lenses on larger sensor cameras, I believe its approx similar to an 85mm at f4. I did use it for a few days, as said it's nice. Below are some examples, I believe all at f1.8




Street music 3 by jaomul, on Flickr




Boy by jaomul, on Flickr




Street music 2 by jaomul, on Flickr

As you can see from the third one, across the street is oof, but not majorly.

Hope this helps


----------



## speedliner

It's sharp, including wide open. Color and resolution excellent. Price, especially used, is amazing for the quality. DOF will be equivalent to a f3.6 lens in FF.  That's a M43 thing as you probably know. You could get more background blur with something like the Nocticron f1.2, but at significantly more cost. 

This is a good comparison of some of the majors in this focal length for M43. 

*Micro 4/3 Portrait Lens Shoot Out! Leica Nocti vs Voigtländer Nokton vs Olympus

Can't go wrong with it, it's an excellent lens. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PropilotBW

This thread is 6 months old, but I agree that the lens is fantastic!  I own it and I've used it on exactly what you, @IronMaskDuval , asked about, half body portraits.   

This is at f/5.6


----------



## Frank F.

Today I did contemplate:

1.2/42.5 leica
1.7/42.5 pana
1.8/45 oly

Could not decide. There might even be more options. All of these are excellent.


----------



## PropilotBW

Frank F. said:


> Today I did contemplate:
> 
> 1.2/42.5 leica
> 1.7/42.5 pana
> 1.8/45 oly
> 
> Could not decide. There might even be more options. All of these are excellent.



The Olympus 45mm and Panasonic 42.5 are very comparable in nature.  If it were me, I would probably go with the Olympus.  Reviews show it slightly sharper, but not super noticeable.  

The 42.5 Leica is in a completely different category...and 4x more expensive.


----------



## Frank F.

After reading reviews and seeing samples I got myself the 42.5/1.7 ... now I have to figure out how to drive the E-M5 competently


----------



## PropilotBW

Nice acquisition!  I don't think you could have gone wrong with any of the three lenses.  Looking forward to seeing some shots with it!


----------



## Ron Evers

I did a shoot with the Sigma 60/2.8 outdoors & then the Oly 45/1.8 indoors.  Both gave me very nice results.  Here is a sample of the 45/1.8 indoors:


----------

